# Complete Shop For Sale



## 4ssss (Mar 4, 2019)

Machine Shop For Sale
					

Contents of small home machine shop for auto restorer for sale: 1 Bridgeport upright milling machine 1 Sheldon Metal lathe 1 Du-All machine several HD benches, various small tools, fittings, bits,...



					newhaven.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 4, 2019)

Bargain !  If I was settled in up in New York I would be on this in a heartbeat .


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 4, 2019)

4ssss said:


> Machine Shop For Sale
> 
> 
> Contents of small home machine shop for auto restorer for sale: 1 Bridgeport upright milling machine 1 Sheldon Metal lathe 1 Du-All machine several HD benches, various small tools, fittings, bits,...
> ...


I would have fought you for it my friend. I think it is a steel. Would have loved to get my hands on that Bridgeport and bandsaw.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 4, 2019)

Steal ! Not steel , the grammer Nazis are out .


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 4, 2019)

Sorry for the spelling.....would still have fought you though


----------



## darkzero (Mar 4, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Steal ! Not steel , the grammer Nazis are out .



But that's how machinists spell it!


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 4, 2019)

Someone is having my back. ..thanks Dark.


----------

